# pontoons are corroded...how do I fix?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a pontoon boat with small pin-holes on the bottom because of corrosion. Not a ton of holes...just 6 or so small ones. My idea is to sand and prep really well and then put on a few coats of Tuffcoat bedliner. Anyone ever tried this or have any other suggestions? I also thought about glueing a sheet of 1/32" plastic on the bottom. Thoughts?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have tried to fix leaking aluminum fuel tanks and the only way I found was to completely cover the entiretank with fiberglass. The problem is that the salt gets into the pours of the aluminum and eventually everything that is put on in a spot or area comes off. Even welding an old tank that has been in salt water doesn't work that well. The bedliner stuff would probably work if you covered the entire pontoon. The problem with bedliner would be the drag because of the rough texture. Good luck.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Weld the holes up. Don't put a bunch of filler that has to be sanded off later to repair them correctly.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>Weld the holes up. Don't put a bunch of filler that has to be sanded off later to repair them correctly.


Have you ever welded Aluminum that is less than 1/8" thick with holes in it from sitting in salt water?? The salt impregnates the aluminum surrounding the small holes and doesn't make for a solid weld. The welds I have seen done on that kind of Aluminum have failed in short order. Maybe you have found a way to clean the salt from the metal. I am in no way trying to bash your suggestion just commenting from past experiences.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If there are only a few pin holes then weld them shut.

But drill the pin holes out so you get rid of the oxides in the pin hole first.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sealark (2/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>Weld the holes up. Don't put a bunch of filler that has to be sanded off later to repair them correctly.
> ...


 I first started welding salt corroded die cast and sand cast aluminum in 1972. You have to use a fingertip controlled torch so you have infinate control of your heat. Then you can weld material as thin as a beer can. You do frequently get poreosity in the weld which you grind out and wash over until all pits are filled in. It takes some patience but the repair is very sound as long as you can fill out far enough to melt into the base metal.:letsparty


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not totally convinced that welding will be the answer...but I'll bring the toons by if you want to look at them and give me your opinion.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

And people tell me that aluminum does not corrode,,,,


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is the boat?I can come by and look at it probably easier thanyou can drag it. Tim


----------

